# 1990 Hymer 660 Air Suspension



## wub (Mar 16, 2011)

Has anybody out there had diresct experience with fitting air suspention to a 660 \ 670 etc merc hymer, of the 1990 age range?

What kit, how much did it cost, and did it work well?

I'm thinking of it for my hymer 660, as fully loaded it sways around a lot and could do with a bit of lift at the back.


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

I made application a few years ago regarding fitting of air suspension to my 670. I was informed that it was not practicable. I don't remember the name of the company I approached. It was at the York show in the 2006.

Let me know if you have success.

My suspension is a solid as a rock. I was just making the enquiry just for interest.


Regards


----------



## wub (Mar 16, 2011)

I've found out that Dunlop used to make a kit for these hymers on merc chassis, the L.410.C.M kit. Marcle Leisure who fit loads of other Dunlop kits to other motorhomes, say that they will produce them again, but a min order of 10 is required. 

So if there are any merc hymer owners out there who want air suspention kit on the rear, get in touch. I suspect if Marcle Leisure can get close to 5 people intested, he may be able to get some ordered.

Spread the word to other hymer owners!


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Any idea of approximate cost?


----------



## wub (Mar 16, 2011)

I'll ask the question.

Thanks


----------



## wub (Mar 16, 2011)

*Mercedes hymer air suspension update*

Well at last found a air suspension kit for my hymer 660. After months of searching and getting no where, being told there were no approved kits available for this model any more, i stumbled on a company on ebay who have imported some of the last kits left in germany.

These are brand new kits, and i was very impressed by the quality and ease of fit. I was expecting to at least drill some holes, but this kits fits in the bracket the bump stop sits in and bolts up on top of the axel. Once the air bags are in, its just a case of threading the airline to where you want it and fitting the valve ends, or as in my case joining to the compressor line ( this took more time than fitting the bags as i had to get 12V valves to open up the line when the compressor is switched, a bit complicated to say the least!)

I went for the air bags and the paddle switchs \ gauge as i already had a compressor on board. From sitting in the cab, i lift the paddle switch to inflate, that starts the compresser and open's the valve and the she rises up or i press the paddle switch down, which releases air and she goes down. And i can see on the gauge what pressure i have in each bag.

I can now see why people love air suspension. Normally after loading up, the rear end would be right down. But now, just blow up the bags, different pressure each side to level up and she's back where she should be. And the ride is great too, no more feeling like you are going to tip over around round abouts!

I can highly recormmend air suspension

My kit came from these people 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Air-suspe...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item1c29c4befd

This kit is for mercedes hymers on 410 chassis, about 1980's to 1996, so 660, 670 etc

It wasn't as cheep as kits for other vehicles, but as they pointed out, they are imported from Germany in small numbers as they are the last few left.

I think they also do a fitting service if you want that, but i must say it was very easy to fit.

Very happy!


----------

